# Looking for Encouragement



## stephmf415 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi everyone, I just passed my CPC exam in August and have been on the job hunt, mostly applying for office jobs (receptionist, records clerk).  I'm not feeling very confident for a few reasons... I am moving so my availability isn't until November and I have no prior experience.  Just wondering if anyone has any tips or advice on landing the first job? Thanks


----------



## roeslerje (Sep 27, 2012)

My first bit of advice would be to work on your confidence.  Employers expect you to be a little nervous in an interview, but they want you to be confident in your own abilities.  YOU know you would be a great employee, so it is your job to convey that to your interviewer.  They want to know: Why are _you_ the best candidate for the job?


----------



## stephmf415 (Sep 27, 2012)

Very true, the nerves are coming from the stress of the move.  I am hoping to be prepared and have a job lined up.  Thanks for your reply!


----------



## kathy5598 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey Stephanie congrats!  Where are you moving to? You might try to connect with the AAPC chapter near where you will be. Introduce yourself there and let them know you could use some help finding that first job. They can help with the encouragement too. Presentations given in meetings can earn you ceus.  Good luck


----------



## stephmf415 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you! I'll be moving to Schaumburg, IL.  Thanks for the suggestion and i for sure plan to meet with the chapter!


----------



## hbrown01 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi Stephanie,

Congrats on passing the CPC!! That is a hard test, you should be proud of yourself. I totally agree that you should connect with the local chapter in that area. They can be of great assitance to you. Also, I worked as a front desk clerk at a Cardiology office when I started out in the industry. This built my confidence a great deal. I learned so much and asked A LOT of questions and it really helped. I'm sure that you will find the perfect job! In the meantime, keep learning. Read the Coding Edge, jump on the AAPC website and read through forums. Information can only help you!

Good luck to you! 

Holly


----------



## stephmf415 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you, Holly! I've been applying anywhere I can and had a few interests. I'm feeling confident that I'll find something when I move.


----------

